# VANITY PLATES



## autobahn boy (Aug 14, 2005)

i need some good vanity plates for my red SE-R spec v
plz help!


----------



## clsindustries (May 28, 2002)

I was thinking about putting 'LASTB14' on my car. Thought that'd be pretty cool. If I had a B15 SE 2.0 I'd get 'LSTSR20', since it was the last SR20 they put in a production vehicle.

No idea for your SE-R. SHURIKN would be cool.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

wrong forum....by a long shot


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

How about "BREAD 8"?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

How about...NISNFRUM


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

GOT TORQ?


 you know you like it


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

SE R SPC V


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

How about: SLEEPER or SLEEPR


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I guess you guys have never tried for a personal plate?

I know you're having sophmoric fun, but no DMV would allow those suggestions to pass. They look for obviously offensive requests and place them in the round file.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

V SPEC...
QR25B15....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

What the hell is wrong with you people?.. This new member comes here with a legit question and asks for help and you guys turn it into a BS thread... more than half the responses were OT type posts or off topic arguments... 

This is the Automotive Section...not OT... remember that before you post.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

myoung said:


> What the hell is wrong with you people?.. This new member comes here with a legit question and asks for help and you guys turn it into a BS thread... more than half the responses were OT type posts or off topic arguments...
> 
> This is the Automotive Section...not OT... remember that before you post.


Well since you put it that way, what's your suggestion for a plate?


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Okay, fine. Just for you MYOUNG and our newbie friend.

SPECDAWG RESPEC (Werd) SPECIAL
SPECNESS SPECTKLE VNESS 
VDAWG GSPEC SPEC2THEG
WOSPEC VDUDE VMAN
VMAC DOPEV V2D2
V3P0 ISPEC V UNIT

Is that what you're talking about?


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

myoung said:


> What the hell is wrong with you people?.. This new member comes here with a legit question and asks for help and you guys turn it into a BS thread... more than half the responses were OT type posts or off topic arguments...
> 
> This is the Automotive Section...not OT... remember that before you post.


Actually, I did give a few vanity plate suggestions....


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

autobahn boy said:


> i need some good vanity plates for my red SE-R spec v
> plz help!


CHERRY-V
NISMO-V
THE-SPEC
SPEC-IES
NF SE-R NF
RED-SPEC
BLOOOOD


----------



## nismoSeRchic (Aug 31, 2005)

Being we can only have 4 number/letters here in WY. I am getting 4CFD when I go turbo on my SE-R. which is soon.

Kymmie


----------

